# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Dream recall how does everybody do it?

## Vladimirn

Hi all who reads this   ::-P:  
I just wonder how everybody "prepare" for sleep so that you will easy remember your dreams?

I have only done it once 
this is how i Did it, please comment.   ::roll::  

I set my alarm at 03:00 (I fell asleep at 21:00)
I laid my Dream Journal next to me so i could write it down when I woke up. Befdore sleeping i drank a lot of water "lol". When I woke upI had my eyes closed and thought of my dream. I wrote it down.

this night I am also going to try playing memory before sleeping (read it at forum)

Tell me how you do!

/Vlad   ::wink::

----------


## The real N00B

HI EVERYBODY   ::D:

----------


## DreamWeaver

what i do is tell myself i will wake up after every dream. when i wake up i stay still, dont move at all. and go over my dream 2-3 times in my head. this way i will still remember it in the morning. if i set an alarm to wake myself up i'm usually jerked awake and have to move to turn it off, which messes up my concentration. 

drinking a lot of water never workes for me.

although not writing down your dream immediatly will sometimes cause you to remember less in the morning, if i write it down at 2:00 or 4:00 i have a hard time getting back to sleep.

if you dont have any trouble getting to sleep i would suggest write you dream down when you wake up. but try to teach yourself to wake up after every dream (or start with 1) and not rely on an alarm. then again, maybe thats what works best for you.

whatever method you use, the most important thing is to keep trying.

good luck!

----------


## Vladimirn

ok   :smiley:  
and how can I learn to wake up at the right times, and wot did you mean with the 1
but to all other things 
Thanks  ::wink::

----------


## will.i.am

Vladimirn, you could set a alarm clock for what ever time you like and have it go off every night at the same time.  Do that for a week or so then turn it off.  Your mind should be used to waking up at that time and you should wake up at that same time without the alarm clock.  This may not work for you, but I have had good results with this method in the past.

----------


## Vladimirn

Ok! 
I will give it a try!
Thanks  ::D:

----------


## Ev

Dream recall builds over the time. The longer you are interested in dreaming, the longer and more vivid dreams you recall.

You may start with a fuzzy chunks and bits of feelings from the night. Dont panic. You are just learning to "read " the "dream alphabet" . After certain time your mind will be accustomed to doing it and you will get very good results.

What you could do to get more chances of recall:
- Make dream journal a part of your night. Write down any dream /dream part you remember regardless of how sleepy/lazy you are.

- Use methods to wake you up, including water, alarm and so on. Dream from different parts of the night generally differ in mood and theme. 

- Extend your sleeping time, so you will get a guaranteed 3-4 dreams per night.  more dreams you see, more chances of recall and spontaneous lucidity you will get.

- Set your mind on recalling dreams. Many people start from 0 and think it's almost impossible to recall your dreams. That's false. After about a month you will notice results. I hope the content of your recalled dreams will boost your motivation to recall your dreams.

----------


## Vladimirn

I had my second recall last night  ::D: 
And I think something got messed up with my alarm...   8) 
I still waked up I will still set it. I will use it for a week then I will stop use it and see if I wake up anyway.
Was it in this Topic somebody wrote to me about it? Never mind.   ::roll::  
I hope it will work....

/Vladimirn    ::wink::

----------


## Lowercase Society

Note: KEEP A DREAM JOURNAL.  This is extreemely important.

Your recal is like a muscle needing excersize...

----------


## Vladimirn

Actually i bought one yesterday  ::D: 
Night before that I had my dream on some papers.
But now my first Journal    ::-P:

----------


## baconmastermind

What happens if you already have really good recall? If you improve it more, can you attain a lucid state better?

----------


## Vladimirn

My recall needs drasticaly improvements...
It isn't so good yet...  :tongue2: 
As most 1-2 dreams per night.
I started 3 days ago.   ::roll:: 
When My alarm have waken me up I close my eyes and lay still and try to remember my dreams. LoL When I did that the last 2 days I fell back to sleep  :Sad: 
Ideas?

----------


## Ev

If you just falling back asleep when you close your eyes, then you can use it to your advantage! Try WILD. If you find yourself in a dream, try making mental notes and force yourself awake after certain amount of time...

----------


## baconmastermind

I can only recall well on the weekends because I always stay up to watch Conan and I have to get up at 7:30.

----------


## Vladimirn

Something like that happened the first night....   ::?:  
I awakened after 6 hours of sleep, but i didn't remember anything.
So I tried to fall back to sleep, and then I started to dream something.
Then I waked again and wrote it down fast... mayby I saw that it was a dream and waked up and wrote it down. (I have it in my dream journal)

----------


## Turkeh

If you dont mind waking up in the night you could try the first 4 parts of the MILD tutoral here (ive never managed the 5th part anyway):
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2047
This really helped me to increase my recall though you have to write something down as soon as you wake up so keep your dream diary near your bed since you will *badly* want to go back to sleep  :smiley:  

This method works especialy well if your the sort of person who can think before they go to sleep "i have to wake up at 7am" and then wake up almost exactly at 7am the next moring.

good luck!

----------


## HoLLo

Hi!!


I have controlled one lucid dream that I was able to control!..



//the new one HoLLo   ::-P:

----------


## AcidBasick

In the begining, I would write down the dreams that I remembered - usually ones closer to the morning.

Sometimes I would awaken in the night and be able to recall a particularly vivid dream. Instead of writing it down directly, however, I would simply try to remember it for the morning. I probably should put it directly into my dream journal, but if you are anything like me you will be way too tired and groggy to turn on your light to write down a single dream. My hands don't work too well after I've just woken up, either, and my writing turns into big gobs of nothingness.

By morning you may have nearly forgotten the first dream you remembered originally, but write down anything you can.


When I use my alarm to wake up in the morning, I'm pretty sure the jolting awake and the flipping of the off switch causes me lose most of what I had remembered. I can't usually recall much when I have my alarm go off.

----------


## exoticpemguin

I have not been remembering my dreams often at all. I have only been remembering about a dream a week  ::cry::   But last night I decided that I needed to remember my dream so I told me self over and over"Remember your dream" and it worked! HAHA! I remembered my dream! It was a very wierd one too....  ::wink::

----------


## Shadows

with me. i keep my dream jounry by my bed i dont do anything specal. i just go to sleep. i have my body set to wake up at different times during the night and its normally after a dream. so when i wake up i just start writing down my dreams. yea some nights i cant remember what i dream about i dont think its to big a deal. i could always remember most of my dreams growing up so know its easy for me to do. even if i dont remember them all each night

----------


## Lucid83

For those who only remember lucid dreams try building on that.  I do the WBTB method and I remember my lucid dreams more than my non lucid dreams.  Probably cuz I am aware during my lucid dreams.    :smiley:

----------


## Jin

I just remember all of my dreams naturally.  ::|:

----------


## Remus

'Gratz! ^.^...My recal and dream vividness has recently increased alot....Now I can really feel the heat when I sat down on something hot (In a non lucid dream, also)  and can remember specific details, but only of small parts of the dream..

----------


## wasup

Heres a couple of tips

1.  If you wake up really early and remember your dreams then, theres a very high chance that you won't remember those again when you wake up again.  Write them down or at least jot a note about them so you can remember them later.

2.  The problem with sitting in bed for a while if you wake up early trying to remember dreams is that sometimes your mind will make up a dream for you right there.  Since your mind is clouded once you wake up, you will spend minutes trying to remember the dream your mind is making up for you, while any memories of real dreams are sifting away.  By the time all the real dreams are gone, you realize that the other dream is a fake.  This sometimes happens if you delerious in the morning.  So try to get up and write in your journal as soon as possible.

3.  Always write in your journal.  If you remember about 4 seconds of a dream and write about it, theres a high chance other dreams and the rest of that one will come flooding back to you, like what happened to me this morning.  Even if you don't remember any dreams, go to your dream journal and get it ready.  Write down the first thing you felt when you wake up or how you feel right then.  You might feel peaceful or like crap.  Dreams could come flooding back.

4.  If you start remembering like 4 dreams a night (what I kinda do), keep journaling, not only are do your dreams become more vivid and you remember more and more of them, it helps get you lucid (don't ask why...).

----------


## dreamtamer007

:smiley:  I have a digital recorder from Radio Shack. For about $50.00 it sounds great on HQ mode over an hour to record at a time and can be downloaded to computer with dating system and very easy to operate. Almost mistake proof. It changes dates for you automatically .a few buttons to record and play back could not be any easier.

----------


## plobable

> _Originally posted by wasup+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(wasup)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Heres a couple of tips
> 2.  The problem with sitting in bed for a while if you wake up early trying to remember dreams is that sometimes your mind will make up a dream for you right there.  Since your mind is clouded once you wake up, you will spend minutes trying to remember the dream your mind is making up for you, while any memories of real dreams are sifting away.  By the time all the real dreams are gone, you realize that the other dream is a fake.  This sometimes happens if you delerious in the morning.  So try to get up and write in your journal as soon as possible. [/b]
> 			
> ...



whats it called (i gots a fifty today hay hay)


and dreamweaver you lucky bastard i first tried to get that name when registering for this site

but this ones just Fine.

----------


## Vladimirn

plobable, rewriting you old posts, eh?

----------


## The Wig

My dreams come pretty easy to remember. Before I go to bed I just say, "I'm going to remember my dreams" and I think I wake up after each dream is done, or something like that because I can remember just about every damn dream I have. I have neglected to right them down though, mostly because it would take forever. (The dream I had last night was about three or four days long!)

It's all in the person.

----------


## Vladimirn

ok, wish I would remeber my dreams that easy!

----------


## Glitter

It seems that I need to take a notepad to my bedside and write down the biggest, most critical reminders of my dreams, since I will forget them in the morning and remember just the last couple of dreams. I've had this forgetfulness happen to me 3 times this week so it seems that my mind is not up to the task of just selfsuggestion(I have also tried that multiple times this week) and trying to remember them all in the morning. 
I usually wake up during a dream in the night and remember them, but I just don't want to rise up and go to the computer to type it down. "This dream wasn't that interesting, I'll risk it". That was my last night's 'note to self' when I woke up and told myself that I need to sleep a bit more...

I've tested 6 to 10 hour difference in sleepingtime and it seems that 6-8 is the best choice for good dream recall, like most ppl have told me in the forums that I have visited. I just want to test everything since we are all so induvidual and unique specimen.
I think that I'll pass that watertrick since I think that it will just result in some kind of an uncomfortable dream world, due to the feeling of pressure in my bladder =)

----------


## irishcream

if i don't have to be up, i dont' set an alarm, because that crashes me out of sleep, and chases the dream away!!
and i have to write them down as soon as i wake, even if that's at two am, because otherwise i fall asleep, and then i dream again, and i can't remember the previous one.
one drawback of waking and writing is that my writing is scruffy, and i occasionally struggle to read it.
also, by doing that, when i come to read it back to myself, i don't remember the dream at all, and that freaks me out, it's as if i wrote under some kind of trance...
it comes back eventually, but not straight away, that happened this morning.

----------


## Amethyst Star

If you have trouble staying awake while you're recalling your dream, just get in a "slightly" uncomfortable position.  Like, put your arm under your head or lay in a position you're not used to.  And a rough outline should serve to help you remember those late night dreams that you can't get to until the morning.

I've got a post in my profile on how I journal my dreams as well.

-Amé

----------

